# avi picture upload from pc



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

How come all of a sudden the avi pictures i try to upload dont resize themselves mate ???

or am i doing something wrong i used to pick a picture and it would resize it and put it in my avi automatically ??

thanks !!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> How come all of a sudden the avi pictures i try to upload dont resize themselves mate ???
> 
> or am i doing something wrong i used to pick a picture and it would resize it and put it in my avi automatically ??
> 
> thanks !!!


try this site flintoffski

http://www.shrinkpictures.com/


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This should now be fixed.

Let me know if you still have an issue.


----------

